# how many eggs can a hen lay?



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

normally my hen lays 4 but now shes laid 7 which is unusual for her and well i went in the aviary to check her and she was fluffed up. she laid the 7th egg today btw and doesnt sit on them is this a sign of chronic egg laying?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Average is 4-6 eggs Some do lay more and some lay less though 

My average on my pairs are 3-5


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

what shall i do should i remove the eggs? and nest box


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

could it be chronic egg laying?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't remove them!!! It sounds like she's showing signs of stress from laying. I have seen clutches of 8 but not more than that. You need to reduce the period of time she gets light. It could be chronic egg laying. If you don't slow her down she could easily become egg bound. Make sure she gets plenty of calcium and Vitamin D to help her thru this.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

well the thing is she was breeding in the aviary so it wouldve been awkward to reduce the light. 
plus i have already removed her into a small cage with added heat shes been slightly perkier. so thats why im saying should i remove the eggs and nest box from the aviary. 
will feel around her vent later to see if i can feel another egg forming


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If eggs are taken from her she will feel the need to replace them. Any way you can give her the nest box where she is?


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

she did lay another and no more now. in the aviary now


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

M&M's first clutch which are still being hand fed, was 7 eggs. However, only 6 hatched, and the 7th egg did have a baby in it.


----------

